# Hey Karen Krandall :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My 16 year old granddaughter Madeline, just sent me a picture text with her new creation. It's a phone case that she zentangled on. I think it's pretty cool for somebody that just started doing it  Thought I would show it to you. I think she's a natural at it...( but I'm her Nana so I would


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

VERY cool!!! What a great idea! Tell her I love it, and I think she's a natural too!


----------

